# Northern CA pigeon supplies??



## Ledanator (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey guys! So I'm wondering if any of my fellow NorCal people know where to find a store that sells a decent amount of pigeon supplies (grit, vitamins and minerals). Shipping is quite expensive and I realized there might be an actual brick and mortar store somewhere in the area that would be cheaper than shipping!

I live in Sacramento! Thanks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can try pet bird supplies and stores. as well as feed stores that sell horse feed , allot times they can order things for you. purina dealers have supplies that they can get for you.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Ledanator said:


> Hey guys! So I'm wondering if any of my fellow NorCal people know where to find a store that sells a decent amount of pigeon supplies (grit, vitamins and minerals). Shipping is quite expensive and I realized there might be an actual brick and mortar store somewhere in the area that would be cheaper than shipping!
> 
> I live in Sacramento! Thanks!


RMC pigeons and supplies in San Mateo, CA.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Let me ask a few fanciers in your area


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Western Feed & Pet Supply 
1600 34th St
Sacramento, CA 95816 
Phone number (916) 452-4741 



Bradshaw Feed
7285 Bradshaw Rd
Sacramento, CA 95829 
Phone number (916) 369-8225


----------



## gorabbitgo (May 31, 2014)

The Bird Shop on Auburn blvd. They have mostly parrot and finch stuff, but they carry grit and vitamins for all birds.


----------



## Ledanator (Aug 14, 2010)

ThePigeonShack said:


> Western Feed & Pet Supply
> 1600 34th St
> Sacramento, CA 95816
> Phone number (916) 452-4741
> ...


I just saw this! Thanks so much! This is great! I'll chem them out this week  "Western Feed & Pet Supply is close to my house!


----------



## Ledanator (Aug 14, 2010)

gorabbitgo said:


> The Bird Shop on Auburn blvd. They have mostly parrot and finch stuff, but they carry grit and vitamins for all birds.


I love that place! I always spend like an hour in there just petting all their birds, before I even get to what I need to buy, haha. I love that they're not pushy about purchasing them. I went to "Parrot Planet" once and one of the owners would not stop telling me what a good price he could get me for any bird I even glanced at. It really made my experience quite awful, I wanted to see what the store had to offer and also meet some really cute birdies, not just get looked at as a walking wallet.


----------



## Bailey0316 (Nov 24, 2011)

You can order all those things at the pigeon club (FSC) it's every month and it's cheaper!!! 15% it's like $23 at the store but at the club it's like $16


----------

